

Google Social Circle - Scary amounts of Data about YOU - aj

Available at http://www.google.com/s2/search/social#socialcircle<p>And this is really scary. (You need to view the page while you are logged into your Google Account)<p>They have SO much of information (all obtained from their data and from around the web that they index so well) that it is really scary.
======
joubert
Not impressed. I haven't signed over my data life to Google, so this shows
almost zip. I'd be impressed if they made the connections between my various
online personas.

~~~
asergile
Not a lot of information either.

However I am pleased that Google is providing a tool that affords a level of
transparency to what information is floating around about you from their
service. This allows users the ability to better understand what information
is being shared and how and gives them the information they need to make a
personal choice. Most sites you are flying blind as to what relationships your
data has to other sites. about how much information they are willing to share.

------
Yaa101
Nothing at all from me, probably you have to be more careful how you handle
your social circles.

Do you work with a pseudonym online? You should for the most part.

~~~
stakent
Agreed.

One small change: use pseudonyms. Plural.

------
michael_dorfman
That's it?

In my case, they had SO LITTLE information it was really scary.

I use a good number of Google services on a daily basis, and still they came
up with nothing more than my list of e-mail contacts.

------
yanw
It's part of social search:
[http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=165228)

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/introducing-google-
so...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/introducing-google-social-
search-i.html)

------
rick_2047
This is scary how?

They just know who I have in my contact list (dah..) and who they have in
there contact list

Mostly its wrong because I dont know half the people

